# minolta x700



## caesar (26. Juni 2003)

suche dringenst eine gebrauchsanweisung für die spiegelreflexkamera MINOLTA X 700. oder einen brauchbaren link.
danke im voraus
/caesar_


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (27. Juni 2003)

Auf deutsch hab ich leider nix gefunden, aber schau dir mal folgende Links an:
http://www.mir.com.my/rb/photography/hardwares/classics/minoltax700/ 
http://www.geocities.com/eskoufos/fmm.html 

bzw. schau bei Google mit dem Begriff "manual"


----------



## caesar (1. Juli 2003)

herzlichen dank für die rasche antwort.
ich habe aber (rein zufällig)letzten samstag eine original gebrauchsanweisung auf einem photografenflohmarkt gefunden. und nur um 5€, bitteschön.
/caesar_


----------

